# Who would you guys rather have in your corner?



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Lets here it guys..out of hte two T.V personalitys that do Survival T.V. Shows...who would you want with you if you were stranded....Bear Grylls or Les Stroud....I personally think Les Stroud since they have all ready admitted that Bear Grylls confessed that his show is staged...and that Les Stroud runs his own cameras and everything...


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Les! By all means.

I don't think I could survive listening to Bear ramble on about himself for days. :evil:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd take guy from the British Special Forces that made it to the summit of Everest, over a turd that can't catch a fish in 3 seasons on his stupid show.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I was waching one of the Bear shows, and he was feeling in tree roots for catfish. When he did pull one out you could see a fine cord that was tied to it to keep it in place under the tree roots. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Bear stays in better hotels.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-470155/How-Bear-Grylls-Born-Survivor-roughed--hotels.html


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> I'd take guy from the British Special Forces that made it to the summit of Everest, over a turd that can't catch a fish in 3 seasons on his stupid show.


Uhh yea. If Bear can keep Will Ferrell alive...(look it up on youtube...it's funny)


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Les is more realistic...


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> I'd take guy from the British Special Forces that made it to the summit of Everest, over a turd that can't catch a fish in 3 seasons on his stupid show.


Les did catch some fish if you watched the show you would know that...caught some brookies up in colorado I believe..and he had trouble catching fish becusae thats what it is really like out there...he doesn't have his fish rigged up like Bear does...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

FredBearYooper said:


> Les did catch some fish if you watched the show you would know that...caught some brookies up in colorado I believe..and he had trouble catching fish becusae thats what it is really like out there...he doesn't have his fish rigged up like Bear does...


No,, Sturd doesn't catch any fish because he doesn't know what he's doing..:lol:

You do know that before every show _Lessss_ does,, he shows up a week before hand so the locals can show him how to do EVERYTHING that ends up in the show. Grylls might be staged, but at least he knows what he's doing (most of the time). 

I'd love to see a show where they put Grylls and Les heads up against each other, to see who gets out of whereever first. Then when they get really hungry Bear makes Les eat his own poop. :lol:


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> No,, Sturd doesn't catch any fish because he doesn't know what he's doing..:lol:
> 
> You do know that before every show _Lessss_ does,, he shows up a week before hand so the locals can show him how to do EVERYTHING that ends up in the show. Grylls might be staged, but at least he knows what he's doing (most of the time).
> 
> I'd love to see a show where they put Grylls and Les heads up against each other, to see who gets out of whereever first. Then when they get really hungry Bear makes Les eat his own poop. :lol:


Well obivioulsy not everyone agrees with you since stroud won by 10 votes...I guess the real guys see through Grylls smokescreen.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

my vote would be this guy 

http://www.outdoorsafe.com/

http://www.outdoorsafe.com/bio.htm


I've taken Peter's class and have seen what he can do first hand


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

FredBearYooper said:


> Well obivioulsy not everyone agrees with you since stroud won by 10 votes...I guess the real guys see through Grylls smokescreen.


Maybe it's the other way around, maybe the people that voted for _Lessss_ are turds that don't know how to catch a fish, even after a week of preparation as well?? :lol:

Seriously though,, all joking aside. We are probably comparing apples and oranges here. I'm basing my opinion on Bear's real life experiences, i.e, British Special Forces, summitting Everest, etc.. You appear to be basing your opinion on the " TV Show" and Bear's personality. 

In a real life experience like that, I think it'd be foolish not to pair up with Bear. Just my opinion.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I would rather have my dad with me because he has forgotten more about survival than I would ever know. when he comes out of the woods he is always eating something that he found out there. Forget about the tv heros.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

for real Bear takes way to many unnessary risks when it is cold out last thing you want is to get wet, or dive under water in a cave because you think you can make it through, just to name a few and the drinking your own pee thing,there is something realy wrong with that, almost every episode,maybe jardia in there better drink my pee instead, no thanks Les any day


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I wouldn't need either one.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

junkman said:


> Bear takes way to many unnessary risks


Bear: Well, this cliff is 200 feet high, but I have an idea. All we have to do is jump over to that tree that's only about 30 feet away and use the branches to break our fall. It'll slow us down and we can then shimmy down the tree.

Les: Well, the ground is _way_ down there and that tree is _way_ over there. It'll take and hour longer, but let's find a better way down.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Les Stroud, 

I think after being stuck out in the middle of nowhere for any length of time with a pee swilling british knucklehead. We would spend most of the time trying to kick eachothers asses instead of trying to survive.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah... I voted for Les. 
Didn't you knuckleheads ever see the episode where Bear gives himself an enema with bird sh** water? I'd rather stick with the guy who DOESN'T put weird stuff in his bum. :lol:


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Crazy Axe said:


> Yeah... I voted for Les.
> Didn't you knuckleheads ever see the episode where Bear gives himself an enema with bird sh** water? I'd rather stick with the guy who DOESN'T put weird stuff in his bum. :lol:


I missed that one. :lol:

Did you see when He was out in -20 degree weather with no hat or gloves and you couldnt see his breath? Then he tried to eat the eyeball from a yak and was gagging.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Stroud is a tree hugging whiner.Take the Bear any day! Take the made for TV theatrics out of it and the guy knows his ****!


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Swamp Boss said:


> Stroud is a tree hugging whiner.Take the Bear any day! Take the made for TV theatrics out of it and the guy knows his ****!


Yeah, He was probably lookin to pick the corn out of it to go with his wizz slurpee.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Love the old Bear vs Les threads. One every 6 months or so...
Anyway, I havent seen Les on TV in a while. I enjoy watching Bear and seeing how he stages every stunt. Bear is a guy who would be a blast getting drunk with, besides, you know you will sleep in good hotels if your stuck in the wilderness with him


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd kick Bears ass then eat him.No need to worry about food now.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Better off on my own without having those guys slow me down. It is kind of entertaining to watch Grylls drink his own piss and eat elephant shat though.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Did ya see the one were bear ate the apples out of the bear shat?


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I would like to see bear and les get dropped off smack dab in the center of detroit with just a canteen and see how they make out!!! God knows theres plenty of **** to eat down there and no hotels worth staying in.


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

Well now that is simple i would take good ol lester because if i had a bear encounter i could run faster then lester and while the bear has got les i would shoot the bear and then eat the bear and then sit by les use him as bear bait and eat even more bear,,,,, but then again i could train bear gryls to find me morels and turn my pee into pepsi and flag down his chopper and have it drop me off at commando mountain oh sorry gandermountain


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

Bear's situations are created
Les' arent

Bear isnt the average Joe
Les is like you & me

Bear is a limey
Les is a canuck

Bear lives like you & I
Les lives out in the middle of BFE

Bear plays with his wanker
Les plays a harp

so in my opinion i would rather hang out with a Canadian who is more like me and can live off his own land. and i believe Les is more knowledgeable
about what can and can not be eaten in the wild.
and like someone mentioned........who would want to be around a person that talks about themselves all day ?


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

I would sit on a stump with Les chewin on pine cones watching Bear eat turds any day.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Les.... of course.
Anyone who can stay out ON HIS OWN for a week gets my vote.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I voted for Les because he is an average guy. Plus I would never trust a man who eats any animals dung. Even if it meant death. Just my .02


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have spent my 47 years on this planet surviving I dont need a tv person to tell me how to do it. My childhood was spent in the woods learning and all of that to this day I rememeber and use Why dont you just find a big set of woods take a compass and take a heading ( if you know how ) and put it in your pocket and walk for 3 or 4 hours then take your compass out and take a heading and walk back to your car , sound easy? try it if you can make it back you have more than the idiots on tv


----------



## hawkeye642 (Jul 27, 2010)

I got to be honest, this topic is hilarious. The responses on this post had me laughing so hard. 

You've already totalled the votes so I guess it doesn't matter if I vote. 

It's nice to see you guys are at least making fun of each other with good humor in mind.


----------



## popy (Mar 7, 2010)

Please, I would hate to be stranded w/ the guy. I would get tired of having to feed the bum. Check out this episode, where he couldn't even feed himself w/ a .22 and fishing tackle. I guess the crew almost didn't make it out. Stealing food from the dogs???? "SURVIVORMAN?????" SELF PROCLAIMED!!! Please. :yikes:

http://lesstroud.ca/fieldjournal/labrador


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

My vote would be for neither one, I wouldn't need or want either one, they'd just be in the way.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the Man & Women In the Wild show. The guy is an ex special forces medic, and his wife is a former newscaster. They are good at improvising and utilzing items in alot of differant survival situations. I'd like to have his wife along me in a survival situation than eithe Les _or_ Bear!!
Thanks Big Reds for the info.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

The man in man, woman, wild was a MEDIC in special forces. He was assigned to special forces to patch up the guys in the special forces.
Yeah, woman can keep me warm.... no doubt.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Bear or les ,.......Ren or Stempy  ,.........Bear or les ...........Ren or Stempy:help:......


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

USAF,Survival Specialist Instructor, TSGT Micheal Welch!

That guy ate things that made my friend puke!

Which was a good thing...becasue now the 4 of us had "stew" to eat. Well actually the 3 of us did. My buddy still wasn't hungry.:tdo12::tdo12::tdo12:




Just kidding..the TSGT did ask him "Are you going to eat that?"

Mitch


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Have any of you watch strouds new show Beyond Survival? that show is pretty cool


----------

